# UK Issuing Visa Authority in Ukraine



## mark.truman (Jun 2, 2014)

Hello

Does anyone know the visa issuing authority in Ukraine for UK visas? 

The guidance says: 

What authority issued your visa i.e. British Embassy, High Commission, Consulate.

The visa is submitted in Kyiv but then gets sent to Poland.

I have found a link that states it is decided at the UK Border Agency regional hub in Warsaw.

Thanks for your help in advanced 

Mark


----------



## mark.truman (Jun 2, 2014)

here is the link to where I found that information.

British visas for Ukrainians to be issued in Poland - ForUm


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Issuing authority is still the British Embassy in Kiev, even if it's processed in Warsaw. Like issuing authority for US, which is NY Consulate General, though settlement cases are processed in Sheffield UK.


----------

